# Animal Crossing: New Leaf



## lolikun (Jun 9, 2013)

Did anyone else get Animal Crossing on the 3DS today? I just thought it'd be fun to visit peoples towns and collect fruit and stuff~ :3
I'll honestly be surprised if I get any responses here, but it's worth a try!

Anyway my friend code is 4597-0841-8677, feel free to add me and I'll add you back if you post your friend code or something. ^_^


----------



## Constiello (Jun 11, 2013)

Woo Animal Crossing is fun

My sis got me into the first back in 05'

I went on to get Wild Worlds for the DS, and also played some of the Wii one but not much.

Fuck, Nintendo is so downhill. They ballsed it up by trying too hard with "innovation" they turned their backs on what made them great IMO

I don't ever think I will be getting a 3DS, thus I won't really ever play this and other titles on that H-Console


----------



## lolikun (Jun 12, 2013)

It is! And oddly addicting....lol. The only previous one I've played was The DS one which was okay, but I heard this one on the 3DS was gonna be amazing so I decided to give it another try. And it is awesome! The multiplayer stuff with friends is really fun, I was playing the other night with my friend and her friends since she got an island. And oddly enough they don't sensor the chat lol.

but yeaaaah~ I wasn't too impressed with the Wii U. Not to mention that Nintendo hasn't been too good with games releasing on the days of system release dates. It's hard coordinating all these buttons and touch pads. I have a hard time on the ps vita because of that >.>

The 3DS is pretty good now that there are decent games on it (the XL is way better if you ever do choose to get one) but the 3D on it is kinda stupid and I never use it lol.

Nintendo seems to be doing a lot better in Japan though. They get more games :c


----------

